# Once fired .50 AE brass



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

I have 66 pieces of once fired .50 AE brass and I do not reload for this caliber. Would like to trade for some brass cases of similar value that I can use (30-30, 25-06, .300 win mag, .44 mag, 7mm-08).

About 1/3 is Speer, the rest is IMI.


----------



## gordy4248 (Apr 6, 2013)

*trade*

I have .44 &30.30 once fired to trade for your .50ae. Gordy


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

That would be good, but I traded it off back in January 2012. I will send you a message if I happen to come up with some more.


----------

